# Premium canned tuna



## medtran49 (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't eat canned tuna, can't stand the smell of it, the taste of it or the look.  However, DH loves tuna in oil.  So, as a surprise, ordered him some Ortiz brand tuna packed in oil (Spanish if you didn't already know by the name).  Opened a can last night for a salad nicoise, you actually have to put your nose to the can to even smell the tuna.  It's big chunks of flaky tuna.  The taste is close to fresh tuna cooked to a very well doneness.  

As a comparison, we were in Whole Foods and bought a can of yellowfin in oil.  About the same price.  Unfortunately, I don't remember the brand but it was a product of Thailand (didn't read label before we brought it home).  While it still smelled better (less) than the tuna in oil from the grocery store, it had a noticeably stronger smell than the Ortiz tuna, it also tasted more fishy.  I had to pop an olive in my mouth to get rid of the taste.  DH decided he'd make some tuna salad with it for lunch.  The kitties also got a bit of it, which is why we had to take the garbage out and I don't have the can anymore.  

Now both of these at $5+ a can is certainly no bargain, but for occasional use in something like a salad nicoise, I'd use the Ortiz over any other product barring seared fresh tuna.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 21, 2015)

Good day.  The wind woke me up.  Can't decide if I should tie a boat anchor to my ankle,  the bed,  or make coffee and stay up.  So pardon me if this isn't all coherent yet. 

In the several James Beard cookbooks I have, he always rec's  Imported tuna packed in olive oil.   It must be different as we do not care for regular tuna in oil.  

Did you use the oil in the  Spanish tuna in the dressing, or rinse off.?  

You know how older recipes use 7 1/2 oz sizes cans tuna,,,, then it was 6 3/4, 6 1/2 etc.  The tuna cans in my  pantry are currently 4.5 Ounces !!  I bought some recently packed with "hardly any water">> 4 Ounces.  

I Used to make tuna sandwiches for lunch more frequently than any other lunch.  Since retirement,  hardly ever make any sandwiches.  The little girls would get extremely yowly if I failed to share spoonfuls with them when I make Tuna Salad.   They might like Albacore tuna,  but sometimes I find that a bit too strongly flavored.  We prefer Solid Light in water,  which is not always available.   I haven't tried tuna in those foil pouches.  

I always like how Salad Nicoise 's are assembled and presented on a plate.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 21, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Did you use the oil in the Spanish tuna in the dressing, or rinse off.?
> 
> .


 
We just drained it.  I didn't want to use the oil in the dressing this time.  The recipe for the dressing we used did suggest that though.  I was taking a big leap for me and eating the canned tuna to begin with so didn't want to push the envelope too far since I usually leave the house when he opens a can of tuna or would go upstairs and shut the bedroom door and read for a while.  Maybe we'll use the oil next time.  I'm sure DH would like it. 

One of the reviewers of the Ortiz brand on Amazon suggested just putting a bit of mayo on the bread and then putting the tuna on the bread.  

BTW, the Ortiz cans were 3.95 ounces.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ortiz is not available here, I pick up Tonnino Yellowfin in Olive oil from Costa Rico or Genova packed by Chicken of the Sea.  The Tonnino is $4 a can and the Genove $3.  I use the oil in any salads I make.  No longer use a mayo based salad dressing for tuna.


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 21, 2015)

I buy tins of 'Ocean's' Solid White Albacore Tuna in Water. Very tasty.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 21, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ortiz is not available here, I pick up Tonnino Yellowfin in Olive oil from Costa Rico or Genova packed by Chicken of the Sea. The Tonnino is $4 a can and the Genove $3. I use the oil in any salads I make. No longer use a mayo based salad dressing for tuna.


 
Ortiz isn't available here either apparently since neither Whole Foods or Fresh Market carries it.  I ordered from Amazon.  I'm a Prime member so don't have to pay shipping unless it actually ends up being cheaper to not use the Prime benefits.  

We had found the Genova yellowfin packed in oil at Costco a while back but then they quit carrying it for some reason.  Then he found some in the grocery but it wasn't yellowfin and he didn't like it as much.  I couldn't stand the smell from those either.  

I looked at the Tonnino brand when I was deciding on what to buy him but the Ortiz got better reviews on the whole (and the decider was the review where it said you basically had to put your nose in the can to smell it) so that's what I decided to go with.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 21, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> I buy tins of 'Ocean's' Solid White Albacore Tuna in Water. Very tasty.


 
DH doesn't like tuna in water; thus, the oil packed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2015)

Amazon - will check it out.  I found the Tonnino at Cost Plus World Market when it opened here.  Shrek stopped me from pulling it all off the shelf.  I like it best poured and flaked over shredded cabbage with lemon juice and Italian seasoning.  Something I can mix up at work for lunch.


----------



## Addie (Apr 21, 2015)

On occasion I will stop at the fish counter and buy about 5- oz. of fresh tuna. Cook thoroughly in olive oil, flake it and then marinate it in olive oil. I do not drain the oil, instead will add just enough mayo to make it acceptably moist for tuna salad. Add onion and celery finely chopped with seasoning. A whole 'nuther world of tuna salad. Of course tuna is much less expensive in the summer.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 21, 2015)

Some people might think I work for Trader Joe's the way I sing their praises. This canned tuna is so not fishy and delicious at $2.39 a can...


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 21, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> Ortiz isn't available here either apparently since neither Whole Foods or Fresh Market carries it.  I ordered from Amazon.  I'm a Prime member so don't have to pay shipping unless it actually ends up being cheaper to not use the Prime benefits.
> 
> We had found the Genova yellowfin packed in oil at Costco a while back but then they quit carrying it for some reason.  Then he found some in the grocery but it wasn't yellowfin and he didn't like it as much.  I couldn't stand the smell from those either.
> 
> I looked at the Tonnino brand when I was deciding on what to buy him but the Ortiz got better reviews on the whole (and the decider was the review where it said you basically had to put your nose in the can to smell it) so that's what I decided to go with.


Costco was banned from importing any seafood by some Government 'food agency a while back for not following the proper importing paperwork. Don't know how it all turned out.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 21, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> I buy tins of 'Ocean's' Solid White Albacore Tuna in Water. Very tasty.



For me, that doesn't work for two reasons. One it is in water and two it is albacore.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 17, 2015)

I was in Publix yesterday picking up a few items. Don't know what prompted me to look down at the canned tuna, but I did and there they were, several cans of yellowfin tuna in olive oil! Now they don't have any on the shelf. The price was $2.09 a can! Me thinks someone made a pricing error.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2015)

CraigC said:


> I was in Publix yesterday picking up a few items. Don't know what prompted me to look down at the canned tuna, but I did and there they were, several cans of yellowfin tuna in olive oil! Now they don't have any on the shelf. The price was $2.09 a can! Me thinks someone made a pricing error.



I wish someone around here would make that kind of error...that's about half what I am paying for yellowfin in olive oil.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 17, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish someone around here would make that kind of error...that's about half what I am paying for yellowfin in olive oil.



Why do you think I left nothing on the shelf.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 17, 2015)

That's a great price Craig! I'm thankful for having a Trader Joe's close. They sell it for $2.39 a can.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Why do you think I left nothing on the shelf.



I would have emptied the shelf, too.  I need a trip to World Market!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 17, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> That's a great price Craig! I'm thankful for having a Trader Joe's close. They sell it for $2.39 a can.




And, thanks to Kayelle, I've added another item to our yearly TJ's foray.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hmmmm...there's a Trader Joe's in Fort Collins.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 17, 2015)

I buy the TJ's yellowfin in oil, too - need to add that to my list.  I only get to TJ's twice, maybe 3 times a year if I'm lucky.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 17, 2015)

I love Trader Joes always fun to see what's new. We enjoy the Fearless Flyer circular they send out. Keeps you informed of new and old products . The fall edition is my favorite with all the pumpkin products. Have tried the pumpkin croissants from the freezer section? Yum!


----------

